# Central air conditioners



## Zellhoefer (Jan 10, 2006)

What are the possible variations of central air conditioners ? Any detailed explanation would be great.


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 10, 2006)

It contains all the components and generally mounts through the wall or on the roof. Ducting to and from the unit conveys air to and from the rooms. This type is not commonly used in residential applications.


----------



## rabadger (Jan 11, 2006)

SPLIT SYSTEM
The  evaporator coil is located in the building.  The condensing unit outside the building.  They are connected with a copper line set.  

PACKAGE UNIT  
The condenser and evaporator are together in one unit that is located outside the building.  Only the supply and return air duct pass through the wall into the building.

Both styles may or may not have heating capability.


----------



## CTodd (Jan 12, 2006)

It is similar to a split-system but contains more than one indoor coil connected to one outdoor unit. Some mini-split units have as many as three indoor units. These units are ideal for homes with new additions, as there is no need for ductwork. The indoor section simply mounts on an inside wall, the ceiling or the floor. The outdoor and indoor units generally have a very slim profile compared to conventional split-systems.


----------



## bernstein (Jan 13, 2006)

How does a central air conditioner work?


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 13, 2006)

It uses energy to take heat away. The most common type uses a compressor cycle (like a refrigerator), to transfer heat from the house to the outdoors. Using a special fluid called a refrigerant, heat is absorbed and released when the refrigerant changes back and forth between a liquid and gas state. As it changes from liquid to gas, it absorbs heat; in changing back to a liquid from a gas, it releases heat.


----------



## rabadger (Jan 14, 2006)

A mini split system is not considered central air conditioning.   They are used for hard to cool areas where a duct system for central air conditioning would not be available for some reason.  A good example is a home where the owner is building a new room addition and the existing duct for the central air can not be used.  A mini split system could be used to cool the one room.


----------



## Zellhoefer (Jan 15, 2006)

What is seasonal energy efficiency ratio ?


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 15, 2006)

It is a measurement of the cooling efficiency of the air conditioner over the entire cooling season. It is determined by dividing the total cooling provided over the cooling season, in British thermal units per hour, by the total energy used by the air conditioner during that time, in watt/hours. The SEER is based on a climate with an average summer temperature of 28°C.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Zell:
I noticed no one mentioned the geo-thermal option. I have one and it is like a little birdie to operate its cheap. An experienced geo-thermal installer can install one anywhere; if there is no room for underground lines he will drill holes for them 150' down, it takes one well for each ton of cooling needed. It also is your heater like any other heat pump and many of them will also heat your domestic water for you. I have one on wells and my total energy is $75 per month.
Glenn


----------

